# WTB: Eldar Writhlord Head bits



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

I somehow lost one of my Wraithlord heads and need to replace it. All the bits stores I have visited have been out of stock, I am willing to pay a few bucks to have one sent to me or am willing to pay Rep for a link to a store that has one.

These are the parts I need
Clicky 

I also have a LOT of Eldar bits from vehicles and various aspects, perhaps if you need something from the Eldar Army I can trade as well.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a Wraithseer headed my way so I may not need the normal plastic head, Rage. If that is the case we can work something out when it arrives. Maybe a couple of Missile Launchers or three?


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> I have a Wraithseer headed my way so I may not need the normal plastic head, Rage. If that is the case we can work something out when it arrives. Maybe a couple of Missile Launchers or three?


That's actually really cool, I have plenty of missiles for vehicles and a couple from the Dark Reaper Exarchs. I may also have some stand alone metal ones from previous editions


----------

